# Short term insurance - Car over 10 years old!



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get short term insurance for a car that's over 10 years old? Nowhere seems to offer it! All I want to do is drive my car home but nobody will let me insure it for a day. :wall: No wonder so many people drive without insurance FFS.

Any suggestions?

EDIT: I've managed to get it done via eCar for £21. But I might need it for a bit longer yet so I'm still open to suggestions!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Dayinsure? http://www.dayinsure.com/car-insurance-criteria.aspx - seems OK


----------

